# New Levo Mastermind TCU work with older Levos and Kenevos?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The news is good and bad. Find out here: Is the new Gen3 bike computer compatible with older Levos?

We've been testing!









Would you buy it? How high are you willing to go?


----------

